# Gunbroker question.



## jordan (Nov 7, 2008)

I am thinking about making a purchase on www.gunbroker.com but wondering about the process I have to go through. 

Do I go to my local FFL fill out the papers, make the order, send the info to the seller and than I am good to hook??


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 7, 2008)

Youv'e got to register on the sight and all that stuff. 

Once you make bids on a firearm you are either outbid or will have to take possession of the firearm.  Most transactions require you to pay the dealer or seller and it will have to be shipped to your FFL of choice overnight or no later than a two day air.  

At that time your FFL recieves the firearms and you simply pay him or her a nominal fee for the transfer (4473) process. 

It's pretty simple.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 7, 2008)

bid, win, pay

Get your FFL's paperwork, send to seller, seller takes it to his FFL he's sending it through. They confirm yes it's being sent to a FFL, and box/ship it. You pick up with whatever fee your FFL charges. Some don't charge much if anything. Shop around for a good FFL holder.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

Find a local FFL holder. Purchase the gun online. Give the online seller the FFL holders information. If the dealer does large volume sales, he might already have your FFL holders information on his data base. If not, call your local FFL holder, ask him to FAX or email his FFL information to the online seller of your gun. The seller will ship your gun to your local FFL holder. When it arrives, your FFL holder will call you. You'll go to your FFL holder, fill out a background form. FFL holder will run your background. If it comes back clear, he'll charge you a small transaction fee and give you your gun. I'm assuming the gun you are buying is legal in your state.


----------



## pardus (Nov 14, 2008)

$60 transfer per weapon where I live!


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> $60 transfer per weapon where I live!


Wow! New York is expensive. 

On November 11th I bought two rifles online. The local FFL holder charged me $55.00 for both. Plus he showed me how to field strip one of the rifles for free. I live about 1 hour south/south-west of Seattle.


----------



## CAL (Nov 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> $60 transfer per weapon where I live!


Damn, have you looked around at all?  The FFLs around here charge about $20.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 14, 2008)

10$ here


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

Ranger Psych said:


> 10$ here



Nice price.  How are gun prices?

Makes up for your high gas prices. Still at $3.00 or more a gallon? :eek:


----------

